# 500 Sportsman Oils?



## Dirty Delta King (Aug 17, 2009)

What type of oil do i need to use in the front and rear differentials on a 1997 Sportsman 500?


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Try calling your Dealer. I'm not sure if yours takes the same fluid as the newer SP's


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah sometimes things like that change... I had a 2000 xpedition back in the day, and I ran plain ole 90W gear oil in mine...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I have the same model bike in mine . and i use good ol' Auto matic trans fluid in the rear diff and front hubs and 90W in the front diff


----------

